# TT can't handle a bit of slightly cold weather



## Master Yoda (May 18, 2019)

I have a 2015 2.0 Quattro S-Line Petrol Semi-Automatic and all hell breaks loose every time the weather gets a bit cold...

I just had to be somewhere urgently and despite having plenty of time when I just went to my car, because of this stupid car, I didn't make it in time.

It was 10PM and the temp outside was 2 degrees (wasn't even that cold). There was a very very light coating of ice on the car / some of the windows (not even all the windows had ice). Anyway I unlocked the car with remote keyfob and scraped the tiny bit of ice off the glass - when I opened the driver door, the glass couldn't lower itself and was going mental trying to go down - you can hear it struggling and constantly trying and releasing - it tried a million times and then it gives up and goes silent. My driver window had stopped working completely and I couldn't manually lower or raise it with the button inside... It literally shut itself off. This also meant the door wouldn't close! I had to drive with my door open as whatever I tried, I couldn't fully close the door(!)

Also - when I start the engine the car starts beeping like mad with warning on the display saying to apply PARK gear or the car will slip(!) - it was doing this constantly - no way to shut it up whilst reversing or driving forwards in 1st gear. Also Hill Start Assist warning comes on saying that it is not working and you will not have Hill Start Assist and car will slip down a hill.

Anyway - I drove to my destination with my door open and just got back. Nothing would get the driver door window to work again - eventually the only way I got it working was to physically force the door closed with alot of force bending the glass slightly. Then the car lowered the window itself and the window is back to normal. The car is still doing the warning about Hill Start not functioning and also to apply Park when I'm moving forwards in 1st gear and backwards. Even though the car inside was warm when I just got back - just locked the car.

This is absolutely ridiculous - it's not that cold and I've had this problem many times before with this vehicle whenever it's icy outside. I've never had these issues with any previous cars I've owned - all my previous cars worked perfectly in any temperature and I've had plenty of automatics with hill start assist etc. Audi have designed a car that is not fit for purpose - there is no way they properly tested this in cold weather. Also the front demist window function is also absolutely garbage - it takes forever to demist in cold weather from cold start - it's the slowest demister I've ever had.

Anyone else having these issues??


----------



## BrandonS (Aug 11, 2020)

I've had the issue on a different car that had a similar frameless window design, but have not had my TT through a winter yet to experience it on this car. That car was the same in that when it was frozen the window wouldn't go down so you just pulled hard enough to have the window pop out of it's little recessed area and then slammed the door to have it go back in. All the other issues you had, I would believe to be related to your door being open and the car thinking it should be "parked." It was essentially warning you to put it in park before walking away.

I'd suggest using a silicone spray on your window seals. It may help with making the seal less grippy on the glass.


----------



## Master Yoda (May 18, 2019)

BrandonS said:


> I've had the issue on a different car that had a similar frameless window design, but have not had my TT through a winter yet to experience it on this car. That car was the same in that when it was frozen the window wouldn't go down so you just pulled hard enough to have the window pop out of it's little recessed area and then slammed the door to have it go back in. All the other issues you had, I would believe to be related to your door being open and the car thinking it should be "parked." It was essentially warning you to put it in park before walking away.
> 
> I'd suggest using a silicone spray on your window seals. It may help with making the seal less grippy on the glass.


Hmmm... I will try the silicone spray, but the issues with the car shouting and beeping like mad to apply Park gear or car will slip have happened before whilst driving (pretty sure even in 2nd or 3rd gear before) with the door being fully closed but only in cold weather. The Hill Start assist mechanism also seems to freeze in slightly cold weather and doesn't work when there is any ice outside. When the weather is not cold, I have none of these issues ever.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Its a very common problem with frameless windows I am afraid.Lots on here about it.
My wife went to work 6-10pm lastnight. It was frosty before she left. I treated seals with Gummi Phledge before she left.
She could get in car after her shift but door would not close. Sat for 20 mins while car heated up in a dark carpark with no one about before it would close. Not really safe for a female at night.
On the brighter side though,its snowing heavy here now and shes working now. The car is in a garage overnite so no probs this morning.The car sailed up our hilly street no problem.She has just txt me to say thats the safest she has ever felt in any car driving in snow and arrived safely. Previous cars have been BMWs but with winter tyres on. 
So,to conclude, a flask of warm water will accompany her when the weather is like this,just to free the drivers window seals.
I am afraid thats the pay off. Either that or she retires extra early, wonder which one she would choose?
PS Mine is a 45 quattro.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

This is going to happen on any indexing window design in the cold. Lots of threads on this issue on here. Short answer is get it in a garage or try an A3 instead.

Separately, when your door is open at low speeds it's going to warn you the car is still in gear, regardless of what's goin gon with your window or the weather.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Not this again :lol:

Just coat the seals with Gumi Pfledge :roll: I'm on my second TTS, first was a 16 plate, second an 18 plate. Used as my daily driver... I live out in the sticks and have on numerous occasions had the car standing overnight in very cold conditions - never, not even once have I had this issue. Yet half this Forum seem dumb to it and some of the 'solutions' people suggest are frankly laughable [smiley=bomb.gif] Coat the seals every other week in winter. It's not difficult...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If you don't use Gumi-Pfledge/Silicon & get caught out, this info from a few years ago may help.

*Start the car, then use another key or similar and click the latch in the door twice, this tricks the car in thinking the door is shut, Then pull the door internal release to unlock the door and then you can use the electric windows.

When you open the door the mechanism lowers the window, this shuts the power to the electric window until you fully close the door.*

Hoggy


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Out of interest, what causes the door to not shut properly?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

aeroflott said:


> Out of interest, what causes the door to not shut properly?


Hi, Because the window hasn't dropped the glass comes up against the rubber seal so prevents the door from closing fully.
Hoggy.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I had exactly this issue last night - for the first time in absolutely ages.

Well over a year ago I had the warranty "fix" from the dealer for the seals inside the door to - in theory - prevent it freezing up and preventing the window from dropping.

Since I had that done, not once have I needed to use the car when it's been icy - and now I've been forced to work at home since March have not had to start the car early on cold mornings at all.

Last night leaving a friends place at about 1am it was a little frosty out, just midly icy, the car temp read 1deg.

The door opened begrudgingly and then refused to close, no matter how hard I (dared) slam it, window unresponsive, had to drive off with it just partly latched and managed to get it to close after a couple of miles driving when it must've loosened enough.

The damn warranty fix was not worth a jot, that's for sure!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Powerplay, If it happens again you now know a temporary "fix"
Hoggy.


----------

